# how I fixed my qj timer



## caseyd (Apr 3, 2011)

the main problem I had was that I couldnt get it to reset, but for some odd reason, everything else worked, and for some other reason, when I took out the batteries when it was on, it reset. I found a way to use a button to in a sense, disconnect the power, and now it works great.

you will need
a sodering iron ( did I spell that right)
and other soder stuff like the metal ( its my dads kit i have no idea what its called)
screwdriver ( just one the screws are the same size)
a naturally closed button ( so that power still flows when its not being pressed)
an extra wire
a drill and bit large enough to fit the button through it


here's what i did
read it all before you start doing things, I tried to be as clear as possible but with the wires it might make more sense as it goes on.
I took of the back panels
i took out the circuitry
drilled the hole in a place that the button wont interfere with the circuitry
put the circuitry stuff back in the way it came, screwed it back in
put the button in
sodered everything back that i had to take off ( just a few wires connecting the sensors)
put in the button
took off the wire that comes from the battery, (the one that goes from the battery to the circuitry, not the one that goes back to the battery)
sodered it too the button
took the extra wire
sodered it from the other side of the button and back to the battery thing
put the back panels back on
now all i have to do is hit the switch ( while its on) watch the screen go 88888, then blank, then hit power and it reset
I hope this helps anyone whos :fp after they ordered a qj timer to save 20 dollars and it comes broken


----------

